

Can Static Analysis Replace Code Reviews? - yiransheng
http://swreflections.blogspot.com/2014/09/can-static-analysis-replace-code-reviews.html

======
AndreyKarpov
The authors of the PVS-Studio analyzer invite you to test your attentiveness:
[http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0280/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0280/) :)

Code analyzers never get tired and can find errors a human's eye cannot easily
notice. We have picked a few code fragments with errors revealed by PVS-
Studio, all the fragments taken from well-known open-source projects.

